# Insurance and mods



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Ive got an 09 insured with admiral, 39, 5yrs ncb, etc.

I want to mod the car initially to litchfield stage 1, have already fitted a y-pipe.

anyone got any comments on insurance ?

Do I have to tell them just about a y-pipe and the ecu upgrade ?

how has it hit your costs when you have told them ? are they easily confused ?


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I ended up paying about £60 for my Y-pipe and around £130 for declaring up to 15% power increase with Admiral for an ECU mod. Was a while ago now but sure that was it.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

one thing, they quote high on the phone for adding them on so I re-quoted a standard car on the website and then added the mods on the website and made a note of the difference, then kicked of when they quoted double and they ended up matching the website cost.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks for the tip hazza 

anyone else ?


----------

